# USB Mouse on Kernel 2.6.2 (mm-sources)

## RazorD

Hey guys, ive had various problems with mouse, sound and net stuff on varying kernels so ive moved to 2.6, ive got the net, and sound (via ALSA - its an nforce board!), and just need to get the mouse up.

Its a USB Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0, ive taken a look through the USB Mouse Howto, but it was written for the 2.4 Kernel, and none of the modules, and menuconfig options are the same.

However, i have compiled all the stuff listed things in that document, UHCI and stuff, but built it in, rather than moduled it.

If anyone could let me know how to make it work, please let me know.

Thanks  :Smile: 

--Raz

----------

## mad man moon

Did you search the forum. There are various threads talking about this topic. I got it working following the guide for 2.4 and build usb-uhci, hid... as modules, load them at startup.

----------

## RazorD

I did search, yeh.

The problem is, i cant find, firstly, the option in menuconfig to turn on Input core support.

and secondly, i cant find usb-uhci once ive compiled.

The only modules which seem possibly fit is /lib/modules/2.6.2-rc2-mm1/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-kcd.ko

And the rest (input, mousedev) doesnt exist, their source is in /usr/src/linux-2.6.2-rc2-mm1/drivers/input/input.o and mousedev.o, do i need to compile these manually? How?

Thanks,

--Raz

----------

## RazorD

Reading through some more posts here, input and mousedev arent required - in that case, its all working fine, modules are loading, but my mouse just isnt even switching on.

No power or anything...

Any ideas?

----------

## slestak

Ive got it in Device Drivers -> Input Device support.

Im using a Logitech USB Trackball with my 2.6 system succefully.

I am using hotplug, I cant remember, but I think that was necessary (even with my 2.4 kernel).

----------

## RazorD

Yeh - Im doing it all the same, but it just doesnt get power...

I was reading a post with someone who had the same problem who said the mouse isn't supported and he used a patch, but ive searched google and just cant find it anywhere...

Typical of my luck  :Razz: 

--Raz

----------

## zytek

I've got the same problem.. my USB mouse works fine on 2.4 kernel but on 2.6 it's not working - same as yours..

----------

## RazorD

Heya  :Smile: 

Compile PCI Hotplugging, and the usb modules listed in the gentoo mouse guide, and emerge hotplug - that should work  :Smile: 

--Raz

----------

## zytek

ok, i'll try

----------

## zytek

yeah. hotplug helped, everything was very simple. gentoo rox ;P

----------

## thing_q3

I'm having the same problem. the usb-related kernel modules i have loaded are usbcore, uhci_hcd, ehci_hcd, and hid. I compiled "Support for PCI Hotplug" under "bus options" into the kernel, and now i'm finally getting power to the mouse, but i'm still not getting any kernel log output for it (ie when i plug it out and back in again), and none of the devices in /dev/input work. I've got hotplug emerged, but do you need to do some configuration for it?

oh, and btw, it's a logitech mx500, and worked fine w/ a 2.4 kernel, so it's not a problem with the mouse.

thanks, i appreciate any help

----------

## zytek

no.. no configuration, just compile all usb-stuff from kernel as modules, emerge hotplug (i got one from ~86 - newer version) and reboot - my mouse worked that way

----------

## thing_q3

are you using udev or the kernel devfs? and does that make a difference?

maybe i'll have to try it with a newer version of hotplug, not quite sure which one i'm using...

----------

## zytek

I'm using devfs. hotplug from ~86 is newer from x86 of about half a year.. so try it..

----------

## thing_q3

ARRGHHH, i was using the uhci usb module instead of ohci for my nforce2 board... no wonder it wasn't working!

well, everything's good now, and i haven't had any problems so far with udev. thanks for your help  :Smile: 

----------

